
Werner Vogels, Amazon CTO: The Building Blocks of Amazon ECS - derhorizont
https://twitter.com/Werner/status/966513547424354304?s=19
======
mtmail
Misleading title as Werner Vogels is not the author. Direct link
[https://medium.com/containers-on-aws/building-blocks-of-
amaz...](https://medium.com/containers-on-aws/building-blocks-of-amazon-ecs-
db7fdfeeaa6f)

